
Rare warming over Antarctica reveals power of stratospheric models - antouank
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02985-8
======
mirimir
Some cites about the Arctic, as mentioned in FTA.

[https://neven1.typepad.com/blog/2013/04/sudden-
stratospheric...](https://neven1.typepad.com/blog/2013/04/sudden-
stratospheric-warmings-causes-effects.html)

[https://insideclimatenews.org/news/31102018/jet-stream-
clima...](https://insideclimatenews.org/news/31102018/jet-stream-climate-
change-study-extreme-weather-arctic-amplification-temperature)

[https://weather.com/forecast/national/news/2019-01-10-the-
po...](https://weather.com/forecast/national/news/2019-01-10-the-polar-vortex-
has-fallen-apart-and-that-could-unleash-a-much)

------
londons_explore
Weather forecasting seems to be glorified pattern matching, with gaps and
differences filled by physics models.

Neural nets are way way better at pattern matching... Yet nobody seems to use
them for weather yet. Why?

~~~
tekproxy
Do it. :)

Innovation is not inevitable.

------
tigerlily
This weather pattern has made for a much cooler southern hemisphere spring
this year, at least down in New Zealand where I live.

~~~
sunstone
It's been a cold spring in Buenos Aries as well.

~~~
strickjb9
I'm from the US, specifically Richmond, VA and we've been hoarding your warm
air. We broke multiple heat records last week with 98F highs.

~~~
undersuit
Montana here, please let us have just a bit of that warm air for fall!
Surprisingly cold season.

